# Adding configuration arguments



## jaymax (Dec 23, 2009)

Using the ports to install software, I believe I can do ==> make arg1, arg2, ..., argn,  make install, make clean &
to overide defaults or add options, if I am correct. 

Now, how can I get a listing of these options without download the program and doing a ./configure --help , or ?. And does this give a listing of the default settings. I've looked at the Makefiles but they do not seem to quite do it adequately.

Thanks!


----------



## mickey (Dec 23, 2009)

Have a look here:
ports(7)
Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## jaymax (Dec 23, 2009)

I did, must have missed it, will do so again


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2009)

Also see /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk.


----------



## vivek (Dec 23, 2009)

Also, you can force config option:

```
make config
```

Now select required options!


----------



## jaymax (Dec 23, 2009)

In /usr/ports/databases/mysql60-server

For mysql this list seems rather sparse, recommended config display didn't show up anything really. I'll probably have to go through /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk (rather long document) and the Porter's Handbook. Just thought I might have been doing something inadequately.

Ex. Was expecting the InnoDB option but

```
machine1# grep -in InnoDB Makefile
machine1#
machine1#
```

showed nothing!



```
machine1# pwd
/usr/ports/databases/mysql60-server
machine1# make config
===> No options to configure
machine1#
machine1# make showconfig
machine1#
machine1# make -f config
```


Listed in Makefile ==>


```
CONFIGURE_ARGS= --localstatedir=/var/db/mysql \
                --infodir=${PREFIX}/info \
                --mandir=${PREFIX}/man \
                --with-zlib-dir=/usr \
                --without-debug \
                --without-readline \
                --without-libedit \
                --with-libwrap \
                --with-low-memory \
                --with-comment='FreeBSD port: ${PKGNAME}' \
                --enable-thread-safe-client
```



```
@${ECHO} "You may use the following build options:"
        @${ECHO} ""
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_CHARSET=charset    Define the primary built-in charset (latin1)."
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_XCHARSET=list      Define other built-in charsets (may be 'all')."
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_COLLATION=collate  Define default collation (latin1_swedish_ci)."
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_OPENSSL=yes        Enable secure connections."
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_LINUXTHREADS=yes   Use the linuxthreads pthread library."
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_PROC_SCOPE_PTH=yes Use process scope threads"
        @${ECHO} "                              (try it if you use libpthread)."
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_THREAD_POOL=yes    Use libevent to have connection pooling."
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_FAST_MUTEXES=yes   Replace mutexes with spinlocks."
        @${ECHO} "      BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes     Enable compiler optimizations"
        @${ECHO} "                              (use it if you need speed)."
        @${ECHO} "      BUILD_STATIC=yes        Build a static version of mysqld."
        @${ECHO} "                              (use it if you need even more speed)."
        @${ECHO} "      WITH_NDB=yes            Enable support for NDB Cluster."
```


----------

